
Django vs. ASP.NET MVC  - iamelgringo
http://totaleclipseservices.com/blog/?p=28
======
goofygrin
This is actually my blog...

I'm tickled that it made it here and to reddit, but please don't think I was
trying to start a flame war!

------
goofygrin
I've posted an update in response to comments on reddit and the post itself.

